# Stock Martial Arts transfers



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good source for stock martial arts, karate, Tae Kwon Do (etc) themed transfers?

I can seem to find a place with a good selection using google.


----------



## atmgi (Sep 25, 2006)

There is a martial arts industry association called the MAIA.

http://www.masuccess.com/

You should be able to find some logos there.


----------



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

I checked it out and couldn't find anything.

I wanted to set up a booth at a small carnival that my son's Tae Kwon Do school is having. It's to raise money to donate to cancer research. I thought I could easily find some Karate type images to print on some shirts to help raise money, but I've been searching for hours and I'm not having much luck. I even when out and bought a generator for the heat press. It looks like it might not happen though.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

tonym said:


> I checked it out and couldn't find anything.
> 
> I wanted to set up a booth at a small carnival that my *son's Tae Kwon Do school is having*. It's to raise money to donate to cancer research. I thought I could easily find some Karate type images to print on some shirts to help raise money, but I've been searching for hours and I'm not having much luck. I even when out and bought a generator for the heat press. It looks like it might not happen though.


why not make some of your sons Tae Kwon Do School logo.  .... custom limited edition for the carnival.


----------



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

I did that. 

A few problems though.

I only have the one design.

I'm fairly new at this and just recently started up the business.

I've never screen printed to a transfer before.

I only have a flash curer and even with the Raytek to check temperature I'm not sure if I can get an even gel curing of the ink. The curer I got from Silkscreeningsupplies.com seems to have a lot of cool spots and I'm constantly mooving the unit around to heat low temp areas to get an even curing.

Also, after reading some info on making plastisol transfers it doesn't seem as easy as I though, With the shrinking and registration problems. Thankfully, the design I made is only one color.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

tonym said:


> I did that.
> 
> A few problems though.
> 
> ...


i see,
Tony, why not make the 1 design you do have and personalize the shirts at the event. Kids names, Lips, Skulls, Stars, etc... everyone likes to design shirts these days.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried proworldinc.com ? They have a lot of different categories of transfers.


----------



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

I sent Proworld an email asking about that. They said that what I see online is what they have. I ordered a catalog anyway.

I also ordered some stuff and am getting a catalog from Boo-z. They didn't have anything online either.

If I remember correctly, Proworld was the only one that had a Karate category and they only had 2 images.

I just though Martial Arts type stuff would be more popular in the transfers market.


----------

